# Military Service as a "Bridge" to a Future Career



## AWP (Dec 4, 2017)

So as to not detract from this thread:
Marine Corps Intel Officers

Here's where we'll discuss the merits of using the military as a stepping stone, building block, etc. to a future career, be it before or after retirement.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2017)

So I have felt the wrath of some who believe that when one makes a military a career, it is poor form to think about the post-military life.  I admit I have mixed feelings, but without too much thought, here are my opinions for the morning.

1)  We have a 'Plan B' thread, asking what people will do if they don't make the HSLD unit for which they wish to assess.  How is PACE planning your career any different?
2)  Not everyone will be a door-kicker, infantry, tip-of-the-spear.  Most of us supported those that are/were.  It is entirely reasonable to choose a NEC/MOS that will align with a post-military career.

That said...when you are in, you need to be _all_ in, regardless if you are a recon parafrog beret or S1 typist extraordinaire. If you live today for what you will be doing tomorrow, you need to get your priorities in order.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2017)

Is this thread about officers only? Or career NCOs? If not I'd wager there aren't too many young Ranger or Marine wannabes who are thinking beyond their visions of killing bad guys for America.

I mention it only because my DD214 said my related civil occupation was "Proof Director: Small Arms." I applied at Sturm Ruger and Colt and a number of other places and was basically told a couple of hundred other former machine gunners had already been turned away..


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2017)

My father's MOS was intelligence chief, his related civilian occupation was journalist / police officer. So he became a cop.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 4, 2017)

There's very few things in life you control. One of them is your career. I'll say one thing about that though, don't lose sight of the forest in the trees.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 4, 2017)

Making it is the key. There are some jobs that are shrefire careers on the outside. Pilot, Air Traffic Controller, Nurse, 737 mechanic, most things that work on jet engines. 

There are a lot, a lot more jobs that do not have direct transitions. Being an 18D is a lot likes PA, but at times it is a lot more like being a paramedic, and sometimes it is more like an infantryman than both of those. I don’t have the civilian qualifications for the first two and the third doesn’t have a civilian equivalent. 

Security and government contracting isn’t always there for everyone. I co tract occasionally, and it is great side money. But there are only a few guys who have the qualifications to teach what I do. Planning for that career path is insane, it is a 1% chance and everyone doesn’t want to do that...


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2017)

Many contractors (not the deployed kind) are looking for former military employees. Especially those with active security clearances.
Even if you don't already have one, some companies will pay you to sit around and wait for a clearance to come through. I know of several in (of all places) Las Vegas.
JT3
Denmar
AECOM


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't begrudge someone looking long term, but a "me first" mentality is all too prevalent in today's military. I'm skeptical when I hear someone asking how an MOS will benefit them after their service because I've seen too many of both the good and the bad in the thought process.



Dame said:


> Even if you don't already have one, some companies will pay you to sit around and wait for a clearance to come through. I know of several in (of all places) Las Vegas.



True story. That job at Nellis I spoke to you about? They've scheduled a phone interview for later this week.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 4, 2017)

The job descriptions on Goarmy.com all have a Future Civilian Careers section. 

It's difficult to keep post-mil career thinkers out when it's a selling point for recruitment into the service itself, IMO, at least for the Army. 

I wonder how many Joes ETS after their first enlistment.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Dec 4, 2017)

A cadet at my detachment once claimed he was in the program merely to have better credentials when he gets out and becomes an airline pilot. Assuming he commissions and completes pilot training, he will have a minimum service commitment of ten years, compared to the standard four. While his initial intentions for serving are not the most honorable or patriotic, I believe as long as he does his job and is a team player, he will have had done his duty for a resectable amount of time. Hell, even those who only serve the minimum commitment have done more than 99% of Americans.

In my inexperienced opinion, I see no qualms with someone having long-term aspirations and using their military experience to achieve said goals. However, the above criteria of serving well is critical to being genuine in one's military career. If a one is too focused on the future, they risk becoming complacent in the present.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 4, 2017)

Kinda boils down to whether you're an achiever or a doer, although either type can certainly get where they want/need to be in the afterlife.


----------



## CQB (Dec 5, 2017)

Do military qualies transfer to civvy street state side? Not asking for a friend but curious as here they now do & and it wasn't always so. You get to drive an articulated vehicle for example, & it's recognized, there is a correlation so it's win win.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2017)

My MOS didn't help me get into the DD214 related civilian occupation, but it didn't hurt when I applied for an armed security position with a defense contractor (Norden). They didn't _pay_ me to wait for my clearance...but they hired me when it came through.

For young folks transitioning to the private sector, it doesn't hurt just being a veteran with an Honorable. Even if your military occupation doesn't translate into the job you want, some businesses want employees who've had exposure to the discipline, punctuality, organization and respect the military teaches. Hopefully, you can articulate those qualities during the application/interview phase.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 5, 2017)

My cousin is a recruiter for Northrop Grumman.  It's amazing how many contractor jobs they have for former military, in both military/security-connected jobs and not.  

After I got my BSN she sent me a link to a job augmenting medical staff for the DOS at embassies.  With my credentials/experience I would have been a shoe-in, but married with a family, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> True story. That job at Nellis I spoke to you about? They've scheduled a phone interview for later this week.



I've sent them a collection of your Monday Rants...so you're certain to either get the job...or get arrested, whatever comes first.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I've sent them a collection of your Monday Rants...so you're certain to either get the job...or get arrested, whatever comes first.



Choo, choo?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> Choo, choo?



In all its upper-case glorious degeneracy.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> In all its upper-case glorious degeneracy.



@AWP seems like a 'what you see is what you get' type of ex-mil prospective employee, and somehow makes it work.


----------

